# How many carry a cattle prod?



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Just wondering who all carries a cattle prod to ward off unleashed dogs.
No one I know uses one. Does the prod just zap the dog? Is it like a mild electric shock? (I've gotten those touching electric fencing by mistake 

I know I'm not allowed to carry mace. WHich store would sell cattle prods.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My guess would be feed shops would sell cattle prods. I don't carry one for fear of being arrested as a thug without a clue. Instead I carry DirectStop (I think it has a new name now?), and for liability reasons not mace. Since I've bought it I haven't had a chance to try it out. Perhaps that's how it works?


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

What is DirectStop? 

I guess I'm clueless since I live in a "neighborhood" but we have only come across one dog that has been unleashed and unattended so I guess I'm just not that worried about it. Plus we know most (if not all) of the neighborhood dogs. But the one who was loose was a Boxer who is NOT friendly with other dogs (so its owners say). I stepped between her and Charlie with my hand out in a "stop" position and it stopped her. But then I saw nonaggressive body language (head down, lookaway) so I approached her with Charlie and they played around together while I brought her back to the owner's house (it was in their front yard - she had jumped the fence when she saw us come by). 

So no cattle prod for me. But if I lived somewhere different, maybe.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

MyCharlie said:


> What is DirectStop?


DirectStop is a citronella based, spray animal-deterrent.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Elana55 might carry one. I am thinking about getting one. Just had a little face off with an aggressive dog in our parking lot. I thought he wasn't going to break and I couldn't fing anything bigger than a pebble to throw at him. I faced him down, but there were a couple tense moments.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Just google cattle prods and you will find a bunch. I live in a rural area and in 36 yrs have had 2 or 3 dogs wander in when driveway gates were open but never really had confrontations because I did not have loose dogs. I really had no idea till I joined the forum just how many "walking your dog problems" there were. The citronella spray sounds good but you would be between a rock and a hard place if it did not deter dog. I've heard there are people that mace does not stop. I myself would probably prefer an aluminum baseball bat but a more humane answer is definitely the cattle prod, It's lighter and probably easier to use.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

I did a lot of reading/question asking on the subject and from my understanding a cattle prod must come in to direct contact with the skin, otherwise it has little effect. Granted you can purchase some that carry a current throughout the length of the prod, but most are only active on the tip, I think. The best are really pricey.
From my reading of pepper spray/mace I've learned that it can absolutely infuriate an already agitated dog,plus the chances of it blowing back on you and your dog are pretty good. The last thing you need during a dog attack is to be blinded by your own defenses. 

I,too, have the citronella spray. I bought it at PetSmart for 10 bucks and it says it sprays for 12 seconds and up to 10 feet. I've yet to use it and I seldom carry it with me anymore. It says right on the packaging that some aggressive dogs are so highly motivated that the spray will not stop them. It's really just for medium grade attackers.
I have, however, taken to carrying a 3 foot long stick when I walk the neighborhood. If a good smack to the nose doesn't work, you just jab it down the throat as far as you can until the dog retreats.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Back to my baseball bat
I think you just got to carry something to give you an edge. Obviously a 50 caliber machine gun would do the job if you didn't shoot yourself in the toe. Keeping an eye open at all times down the street and areas is the best weapon and then adjusting as possible.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Back to my baseball bat
> I think you just got to carry something to give you an edge. Obviously a 50 caliber machine gun would do the job if you didn't shoot yourself in the toe. *Keeping an eye open at all times down the street and areas is the best weapon and then adjusting as possible.*


This is very true. The other day we were turning up a back street and up ahead about 150 feet I saw three *HUGE* black dogs rooting around at something on the ground. Theres hardly any houses down that way and my heart just flip flopped. Stick or no stick I was up **** creek! Thankfully I saw them before Rosco did, and before they saw us, we just turned around and walked (briskly!) the other way.Had Rosco seen them it would have been difficult to leave so quickly as he has a bit of a staring problem.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

RoscosMom
Yes indeed, that sounds like a very scary scenario. In that particular case you might have needed the 50 caliber and prayer. I'm not going to ask whether you called AC because in all probability you were so busy looking for a washroom so as to prevent a self inflicted accident(if you know what I mean)


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I carry pepper spray. With four leashes to fumble with, i don't think i could wield any sort of stick or prod very well.

Ussually a yell gets them to go away tho.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

wvasko said:


> RoscosMom
> Yes indeed, that sounds like a very scary scenario. In that particular case you might have needed the 50 caliber and prayer. I'm not going to ask whether you called AC because in all probability you were so busy looking for a washroom so as to prevent a self inflicted accident(if you know what I mean)


lol, indeed! I was glad to turn the corner and get back in to civilization! I didn't call AC though, they never come out for strays around here- only if you have the dog contained ("I have the dog in my back yard,come get it!" vs. "I saw a dog running on the street heading south" makes them = ). Luckily, that day I came up to that field around the corner- had I gone straight up the other street there would have been no way out of the situation as they would have been just a hop,skip and a jump on the other side of a field.

I agree with Criosphynx that a yell works the majority of the time, but I don't want to deal with three! I read once that if you ARE dealing with a large group, it's best to figure out who the alpha is and to focus your yelling and stick jabbing towards him first.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Roscosmom said:


> lol, indeed! I was glad to turn the corner and get back in to civilization! I didn't call AC though, they never come out for strays around here- only if you have the dog contained ("I have the dog in my back yard,come get it!" vs. "I saw a dog running on the street heading south" makes them = ). Luckily, that day I came up to that field around the corner- had I gone straight up the other street there would have been no way out of the situation as they would have been just a hop,skip and a jump on the other side of a field.
> 
> I agree with Criosphynx that a yell works the majority of the time, but I don't want to deal with three! I read once that if you ARE dealing with a large group, *it's best to figure out who the alpha is and to focus your yelling and stick jabbing towards him first.*



thats good to know.....

Fortunately most of the groups i see are very ferral and avoid avoid avoid anything and everyone. 

Because there are so many strays here i ussually excercise them at the dog park, walking 4 dogs under 30lbs is downright stupid in this area.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> My guess would be feed shops would sell cattle prods. I don't carry one for fear of being arrested as a thug without a clue. Instead I carry DirectStop (I think it has a new name now?), and for liability reasons not mace. Since I've bought it I haven't had a chance to try it out. Perhaps that's how it works?


Can you get DirectStop at Walmart? I need something, the big stick I carry probably wouldn't cut it in a real emergency


----------



## wh0lenote (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey, I wouldn't have thought of that, but you never know...


----------



## lindalebar (May 2, 2013)

My dog was attacked and all I had with me was a 2' lead pipe. I hit the attacker many many times but he would not let go. I finely pulled them apart. It was very scary. I now carry pepper spray ( The Jogger ) and have used it 3 times and it worked very well. I do not go out the door with my dogs unless the Jogger is in my hand and my finger on the trigger.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Just sw how old this thread is.... but that title! Cant resist! I cant keep track of a CLICKER much less carry around a cattle prod... I probably end up shocking myself or my own dogs..... I am sorry for you have to have been attacked while walking your dog though that sounds scarey....


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I carry bear mace because...there is actually a decent chance of happening upon a bear. I suppose it would also work on a dog. It's legal here because they'd rather people carry bear mace than deal with people eaten by bears.

I love where I live.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> DirectStop is a citronella based, spray animal-deterrent.


An ancient thread, but nevertheless, 
a belated thank for the tip, C.P.

_Does anyone have any idea of 
the effectiveness of this product?
Also, *is it legal in Canada???*_

For better or worse, things like cattle prods, 
mace, expandable batons, etc are not legal here 
(surprisingly, _"50 calibre machine guns"_ are also frowned upon :wink.

We don't often have issues around here, and
I always keep a sharp eye out for trouble.
Even so, our boy was attacked a while back 
by two huskies who were off-lead at the time ...

Fortunately, I managed to get them separated, 
and was so relieved that my guy didn't ramp it up 
and decide to kill them both ... 
Stupid, stupid, stupid owner!!!

Even though the incident ended without a lot of damage,
what I wouldn't have given to have had 
a cattle prod at the time!!!


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't carry anything to intentionally ward of loose dogs. They are really not a problem here.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I know this thread is old...but I do know some people who do walk with cattle prods. I don't carry anything with me because lose dogs aren't a problem...and the ones I have encountered will back off if spoken to in a stern voice. 

I did have an incident with my first rottie and a pit bull in our old neighborhood. It got loose from its fenced in yard and came out to us in the street. It started to circle us as I moved away back towards my house with my dog. I did have pepper spray...and I nailed that dog a couple of times in the face with it. It was absolutely useless and the pit just kept circling. Finally the owner came, grabbed and picked up her dog which promptly redirected and nailed its owner in her bicep.

If I was in need of protection...I would go cattle prod or bear foam/spray.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am a huge fan of cattle prods. I find them to be quite effective and less brutal then a bat. Also, not hard to carry with you. I hate loose dogs.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

dogs do not like the sound of a zapper... unlikely physical contact will be necessary .. The one time I made contact I did not activate it until the dog had closed in to make direct contact. The other time I had activated the baton when they ran on to the road and it stopped them in their tracks to stay back... and go back to their yard...


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

No cattle prod.
I use my monopod as a walking stick....

Lived near a remote park (thousands o acre) and Roman can free roam.. and when needs to, run away.
Family hike usually consist of keychain with some camping knife gear... and each member have one.
But... hopefully, hopefully no one will needs use it.

Love that park remote... plan to keep that way.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Sammy (5 y.o. English Mastiff) and I were "threatened" by a miniature Apricot Poodle today, one of a pair that we encountered during our lunch time walk. It's owner, a neighbor from about five houses down, had walked her dogs in the opposite direction on the walking path which intersects our street. We happened to finish up at about the same time, and Sammy and I rejoined the street half a minute or so after the poodles and their owner.

Noticing us, one of the poodles pulled her Flexi-lead out of it's owner's hand and rushed back towards Sammy and me, barking a bit and exhibiting some fairly assertive body language. It ran right up to Sammy, who is a bit timid around strangers. I was concerned that the poodle was going to foolishly start something with a dog fifteen times its size. Fortunately, the owner was able to get control of her dog just as it was sticking it's head under Sammy's tail.

The owner apologized, complimented me on Sammy's calmness, and asked me a couple of questions about her (Sammy's only been with us a few weeks). I was outwardly friendly, while inwardly I was thanking God that Sammy didn't react negatively to her dog's rudeness. I think she could have fit the entire poodle inside her mouth.

In the future I hope I react better and take steps to safeguard my dog. It might not be such a mismatch next time. 

If I had been carrying a cattle prod, pepper spray, or an air horn with me, would I have been right to use it on this little dog? I would hate to hurt any dog, but I don't want my dog to be put at risk.




packetsmom said:


> I carry bear mace because...there is actually a decent chance of happening upon a bear. I suppose it would also work on a dog. It's legal here because they'd rather people carry bear mace than deal with people eaten by bears.
> 
> I love where I live.


Packetsmom, I hope you never have to use that bear spray. I've heard it sometimes only makes the bear angry.

You may not have met many of them yet, but a lot of Anchorage residents would rather your dog served as a tasty snack for a city bear than to relocate the bears out of the city. "After all", they say, "The bears were here first." 

Kevin


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you, Kevin, I hope we don't encounter any, either and the hubby and I have plans to attend safety courses and eventually purchase a firearm or two for hikes. We actually have a black bear that is known to visit the neighborhood, in addition to our usual couple of moose, so I'm pretty cautious taking the pup outside.

We do have unique challenges up here!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Kevin T said:


> Sammy (5 y.o. English Mastiff) and I were "threatened" by a miniature Apricot Poodle today, one of a pair that we encountered during our lunch time walk. It's owner, a neighbor from about five houses down, had walked her dogs in the opposite direction on the walking path which intersects our street. We happened to finish up at about the same time, and Sammy and I rejoined the street half a minute or so after the poodles and their owner.
> 
> Noticing us, one of the poodles pulled her Flexi-lead out of it's owner's hand and rushed back towards Sammy and me, barking a bit and exhibiting some fairly assertive body language. It ran right up to Sammy, who is a bit timid around strangers. I was concerned that the poodle was going to foolishly start something with a dog fifteen times its size. Fortunately, the owner was able to get control of her dog just as it was sticking it's head under Sammy's tail.
> 
> ...


No. We are told at work all the time that the reaction must match the threat. Pepper spray, mace, a cattle prod is more destructive (and overkill) for a "rude" minature poodle that you could deter with your foot (air horn ok though in my book)... I am sorry you had to go through that....


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I carry bear mace. It has a 30 ft stream, and since it is a stream as opposed to a spray, it has less chance of blowing back on you. Plus it will literally take a dog's (or bear's) breath away.

Bear mace/pepper spray will do far less damage than being bitten by a dog. It's effects are only temporary and nonlethal.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Of Late I have been carrying this..










Before this, I carried a Glock 23 for years. Before that I carried a Colt Series 70 Commander. 

But not for dogs or bears.....


----------

